# Suddenly stopped taking his meds



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

My husband informed me yesterday evening that he just stopped taking his Celexa!
When I asked him why, his response was he just didn't want to take them anymore. He stopped
Suddenly, no weening off and hasn't mentioned it to his doctor. He told me he stopped them
About 4 days ago. I knew something was off, because he was having some strange symptoms
And now it makes sense why. So far he has been laughing one minute, upset and down and out
The next. Very sleepy feeling, irritable and said he had some numbness in his hand. I know these
Are withdrawal symptoms, but how long will these last, and will the withdrawals get worse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You need to look the drug up on the internet and find the answers to those questions.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone experienced anything like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

The withdrawals can be different for different people and so can how long it may last. It also
depends on the type if medication it is too. Keep a watch on him especially if you have already checked 
out the possible withdrawals. If his behavior were to become dangerous be in touch with the correct people! 
It's never a good idea to stop certain meds cold turkey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

